# What is the definition of "Customer" in UPC 422.4



## Yikes (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a client that has an existing public storage building.  They want to expand with additional S-1 storage units inside a new 5-story building (3 on/above grade, 2 below).  All units are within 500' of the existing main building, which has sufficient toilet facilities to services the "campus".

The problem is that CPC 422.4.1 limits toilet access travel for employees and customers to within 1 story.  That means we need a toilet on the basement floor and the top floor, IF the facility is determined to be for "customers".

The owner's argument is that the users are "customers" only when they are making their transactions at the main office.  Otherwise, once inside the new building they are storage "tenants", not customers, and rules about story limits don't apply.  Do you agree?

FYI, omitting toilets from the new building helps the owner enforce that the building is truly for storage only, so that no tenant tries to "bootleg" a living space or office in their storage unit.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 14, 2015)

2013 CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE

201.0 General.

201.1 Applicability. For the purpose of this code, the following terms have the meanings indicated in this chapter.

No attempt is made to define ordinary words, which are used in accordance with their established dictionary meanings, except where a word has been used loosely and it is necessary to define its meaning as used in this code to avoid misunderstanding.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 14, 2015)

Dictionary

cus·tom·er

ˈkəstəmər/Submit

noun

1. a person or organization that buys goods or services from a store or business.

synonyms:	consumer, buyer, purchaser, patron, client, subscriber; shopper

2. a person or thing of a specified kind that one has to deal with.

synonyms:	consumer, buyer, purchaser, patron, client, subscriber; shopper


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2015)

[h=1]tenant[/h]

[h=3][/h]

[*ten*-_uh_ nt] 

Spell Syllables




Examples

Word Origin

noun1.a person or group that rents and occupies land, a house, an office, orthe like, from another for a period of time; lessee.

2._Law. _a person who holds or possesses for a time lands, tenements, orpersonalty of another, usually for rent.

3.an occupant or inhabitant of any place.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 14, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> If it were my jurisdiction I would consider them 'customers' within the intent of the code.


I agree........


----------



## JBI (Sep 14, 2015)

If it were my jurisdiction I would consider them 'customers' within the intent of the code.

In my home state the process would be to go to a State Board of Review for a variance and/or request an interpretation from the Secretary of State.


----------



## conarb (Sep 14, 2015)

At common law a tenant is entitled to all the bundle of rights that an owner has with the exception of "the right of reversion", so you would classify the tenant the same as you would the owner.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  It appears that the common-sense approach still leans towards providing the toilet rooms, so I will advise accordingly.


----------

